# Happy Birthday Jock



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Have a great one Jock !!

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Why, thank you very much Jeff.  

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Best wishes for a happy and successful year, Jock.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Jock, hope your birthday rocks.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

jock,i hope you had a great birthday.Maybe one or two of these::suprise: :beer: 
Best wishes,Leo.


P.S. i never received a reply about the bran muffins from any U.K. chefs,there are some grumpy people over here!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

A day late, but still heartfelt: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOCK!!!!


----------

